# Just Got CSSS and CineStrings SOLO!



## Black Light Recordings (Jul 28, 2019)

Been a while since I posted! Went on a solo strings binge.

Compared the two libraries using Alan Slivestri's quartet work from Infinity War and End Game here:



Then wrote a quick original quartet motif here:



Looking forward to really pushing my quartet writing!

G


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jul 28, 2019)

They sound great! Did you manipulate the vibrato settings at all? I always find that to be underutilized with CSSS


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 28, 2019)

Black Light Recordings said:


> Been a while since I posted! Went on a solo strings binge.
> 
> Compared the two libraries using Alan Slivestri's quartet work from Infinity War and End Game here:
> 
> ...



Nice work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 28, 2019)

Great string writing, even if its a bit super-sized. I think I'd prefer a little more intimacy in dynamics but I like your use of counterpoint, it really keeps interest throughout. Nicely done. 

Even better is your logo music and graphics. Did you do the graphics as well?


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jul 29, 2019)

@Black Light Recordings this is impressive work. I am particularly impressed by your skill with mixing using EQ, reverb, saturation, etc. to improve the sound. The sound is very nice.

I also was impressed by your original work in the second posting. Obviously, I couldn't study the counterpoint, my ears aren't that good, but it certainly impressed me as solid.


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jul 30, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> They sound great! Did you manipulate the vibrato settings at all? I always find that to be underutilized with CSSS


Choco....sure did. I road the mod wheel pretty heavy for CSSS. The hardest part for me is nudging the midi forward to compensate for different legato timings since I'm not a great piano player. I actually set up Cubase macros to set note velocity and nudge notes forward for slower legato articulations. That was a game changed in saving time in my work flow.

G


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jul 30, 2019)

synergy543 said:


> Great string writing, even if its a bit super-sized. I think I'd prefer a little more intimacy in dynamics but I like your use of counterpoint, it really keeps interest throughout. Nicely done.
> 
> Even better is your logo music and graphics. Did you do the graphics as well?



Thanks, Synergy. I was going for the more aggressive sound which is why I used more CineStrings SOLO in my piece. I've got a more traditional quartet piece I'm working on now and it is mostly CSSS with a completely different eq profile. 

For the logo fanfare, I drew on Goldsmith's Universal Fanfare. That's more of my wheelhouse for writing. The graphics where done by a guy on Fiveer.

G


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jul 30, 2019)

Paul T McGraw said:


> @Black Light Recordings this is impressive work. I am particularly impressed by your skill with mixing using EQ, reverb, saturation, etc. to improve the sound. The sound is very nice.
> 
> I also was impressed by your original work in the second posting. Obviously, I couldn't study the counterpoint, my ears aren't that good, but it certainly impressed me as solid.


Hey Paul,
Been a while. Good to hear from you.


----------

